# Giving PS3 it's own section



## ZombiePosessor (Jan 10, 2011)

I think since the recent development of PS3 scene, we should break down the PS3 forums into subforums like in the Wii main thread. We could see

PS3 - Gaming & General

PS3 - Hacking

PS3 - Homebrew and Emulation

etc, etc.

Would that not be a good idea?


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 10, 2011)

hell yeah this is a good idea, not sure if the "higher powers" would agree.


----------



## mad567 (Jan 10, 2011)

I think it's a good idea since the developing time on ps3 has just begun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.......


----------



## Costello (Jan 10, 2011)

we are discussing the idea with the staff now, thanks for the suggestion.
of course we have to listen to what our users want. 
if everyone wants that section to open it would be foolish not to do it otherwise our users would look for PS3 stuff on other websites and run away from the 'temp...
we'll let ya know


----------



## Splych (Jan 10, 2011)

the temp starts off as a Nintendo Site , and now PS3 comes along .
i find it odd, but i'd rather just have a section where it says "PS3" like the Computer Systems section .

then if you compare structures of what could be in it , you could compare it to the PSP . with them being similar devices [not physically , just the way things are stickied] , you could just sticky important threads such as installing CFW on a PS3 , or recommend homebrews etc etc.


----------



## nutella (Jan 10, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> we are discussing the idea with the staff now, thanks for the suggestion.
> of course we have to listen to what our users want.
> if everyone wants that section to open it would be foolish not to do it otherwise our users would look for PS3 stuff on other websites and run away from the 'temp...
> we'll let ya know


In that case, I'm down. I can't always get online sometimes and it's hard to keep up with the PS3 scene because right now it's all in a cluster-fuck.


----------



## Costello (Jan 10, 2011)

Splych said:
			
		

> the temp starts off as a Nintendo Site , and now PS3 comes along .
> i find it odd, but i'd rather just have a section where it says "PS3" like the Computer Systems section .
> 
> then if you compare structures of what could be in it , you could compare it to the PSP . with them being similar devices [not physically , just the way things are stickied] , you could just sticky important threads such as installing CFW on a PS3 , or recommend homebrews etc etc.


starting a PS3 section doesnt mean there won't be other, further developped sections in the future
and it's just an idea that we are considering at the moment so dont take the piss


----------



## bazamuffin (Jan 10, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> Splych said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



An admin swearing, now thats not leading by example.  Tisk tisk Costello, tisk tisk


----------



## science (Jan 10, 2011)

Yo Costello what happened. You used to be cool. Now you want to expand the site? What's next, world domination? Writing your own book? Learning French?

You've changed.


----------



## Evo.lve (Jan 10, 2011)

science said:
			
		

> Yo Costello what happened. You used to be cool. Now you want to expand the site? What's next, world domination? Writing your own book? *Learning French?*
> 
> You've changed.



C'est magnifique, mais ce ne pas intelligence.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 10, 2011)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HOW DARE YOU SPREAD THAT FILTH AROUND! I do actually understand it though, so I guess I haven't been wasting my time in school.


----------



## Splych (Jan 10, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> Splych said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alright, that's cool ! 
looking forward to how you plan on organizing this one Costello


----------



## DeadlyAnGeL91792 (Jan 10, 2011)

Im down for a ps3 section heck i lurk the living poop out of it, you guys have my blessing


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 10, 2011)

The community has clearly shown a lot of interest in the developments, especially in user submitted news, so why not?


----------



## testatura (Jan 10, 2011)

I would like, 

...you should have put that voting thingy, i like those


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 10, 2011)

Great idea!! Looking forward to how this turns out...


----------



## Saken (Jan 10, 2011)

I think it should wait, due to the fact that atm every topic will mostly be stupid stuff from little kids like "HOW TO HAX LOLZ" etc.
Yeh.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm pro this suggestion but only if it's possible to collapse the forums I have no interest in at all. I don't have anything from Sony, so I don't want to see the Playstation section when I'm browsing the GBAtemp.net forums. Else it becomes too cluttered and crowded and that annoys me.


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 10, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> I'm pro this suggestion but only if it's possible to collapse the forums I have no interest in at all. I don't have anything from Sony, so I don't want to see the Playstation section when I'm browsing the GBAtemp.net forums. Else it becomes too cluttered and crowded and that annoys me.


I'm guessing It'd be like the 3DS and GBA sections, with only a single "forum" in the board index.


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 10, 2011)

i am against this ps3 does not deserve it own section


----------



## ZombiePosessor (Jan 10, 2011)

I think since the recent development of PS3 scene, we should break down the PS3 forums into subforums like in the Wii main thread. We could see

PS3 - Gaming & General

PS3 - Hacking

PS3 - Homebrew and Emulation

etc, etc.

Would that not be a good idea?


----------



## Satangel (Jan 10, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can live with that. The admins are probably thinking about switching to another forum soon and I'm sure they'll reckon with possible new sections. 
Can't wait until we hear some more about those changes.


----------



## playallday (Jan 10, 2011)

.


----------



## Fellow (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm all for it.


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 10, 2011)

they are going to start  wars and stuff


----------



## ZombiePosessor (Jan 10, 2011)

Saken said:
			
		

> I think it should wait, due to the fact that atm every topic will mostly be stupid stuff from little kids like "HOW TO HAX LOLZ" etc.
> Yeh.



Fail. That's how it was and STILL IS with the Wii Scene! Give me a break!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 10, 2011)

testatura said:
			
		

> I would like,
> 
> ...you should have put that voting thingy, i like those
> 
> ...


You can switch to a non-v3 skin, hide particular subsections, re-enable v3 and they'll disappear entirely (not in searches, just the index), but things may well change after this whole "overhaul" thing that's in the works.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jan 10, 2011)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> i am against this ps3 does not deserve it own section


I sense a tad of fanboyism here.

I'm all for it, hope it goes ahead.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 10, 2011)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> they are going to start  wars and stuff



Sounds like a textbook case of Psychological Projecting.

I think it deserves it's own section. you have my vote. There is a large potential for homebrew for the PS3.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't see any reason to not give the PS3 its own section.
It would make the PS3 forum more organized.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jan 12, 2011)

yes, ps3 section, yes, YES, YESS!!!!!!


----------



## Oveneise (Jan 13, 2011)

I second this idea. Even though I don't have a Ps3, people who do would find it extremely useful.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 13, 2011)

I don't see the point. If this site is basically a pro nintendo site, the forums would just get cluttered up by adding PS3. Because then you'd have to add 360. And then you'd have to add PSP because the DS got it's own section...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 13, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> I don't see the point. If this site is basically a pro nintendo site, the forums would just get cluttered up by adding PS3. *Because then you'd have to add 360. And then you'd have to add PSP because the DS got it's own section...*



And what would be wrong with that? Clutter? If the sections are used, its not clutter.


----------



## Quaxelbaby (Jan 13, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> I don't see the point. If this site is basically a pro nintendo site, the forums would just get cluttered up by adding PS3. Because then you'd have to add 360. And then you'd have to add PSP because the DS got it's own section...



Considering this site is filled the brim with pirates and full of advice for swabbies who are just taking to the sea, how pro-Nintendo is this site really?


----------



## DJPlace (Jan 13, 2011)

well i own a wii and a ps3 but i really don't understand how to hack ps3's and crap so i'm going say if ps3 is hacked or something and can get online with out getting banned i say go for it.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 14, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> I don't see the point. If this site is basically a pro nintendo site, the forums would just get cluttered up by adding PS3. Because then you'd have to add 360. And then you'd have to add PSP because the DS got it's own section...


They have their own sections.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 14, 2011)

Nice idea, go for it.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jan 18, 2011)

I like this idea. The Ps3 is going down a big road for hacking, homebrew etc. so why not?


----------



## Hielkenator (Jan 18, 2011)

Splych said:
			
		

> the temp starts off as a Nintendo Site , and now PS3 comes along .
> i find it odd, but i'd rather just have a section where it says "PS3" like the Computer Systems section .
> 
> then if you compare structures of what could be in it , you could compare it to the PSP . with them being similar devices [not physically , just the way things are stickied] , you could just sticky important threads such as installing CFW on a PS3 , or recommend homebrews etc etc.



I Agree.

If we go pro Sony, they might as well call this forum "PSP temp.....
So no NOT in favour. ( allthough I own a PS3 )


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 18, 2011)

Hielkenator said:
			
		

> Splych said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You act like if the PS3 had it's own section, everything else would go out the window. Just because theres a PS3 section, it also doesnt mean GBAtemp is Pro Sony.


----------



## ZombiePosessor (Jan 10, 2011)

I think since the recent development of PS3 scene, we should break down the PS3 forums into subforums like in the Wii main thread. We could see

PS3 - Gaming & General

PS3 - Hacking

PS3 - Homebrew and Emulation

etc, etc.

Would that not be a good idea?


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Jan 18, 2011)

I go with the idea. PS3 is having a huge scene at the moment so why not? More things will come and it'll be annoying to always go to a section that has all Sony systems in one forum. So PS3 with it's own section, I am with that idea.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jan 18, 2011)

Not really, this IS GBAtemp. I doubt mods/staff etc would go with this suggestion.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 18, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Not really, this IS GBAtemp. I doubt mods/staff etc would go with this suggestion.


What is in a name anyways? If there is demand, then why not? Surely a site such as GBAtemp where there are discussions, and a need for help and information could use more than just a GBA section? There is nothing in the name, but the site's trademark.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 18, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly. If youre going to call upon the name of GBAtemp, you might as well get rid of the DS, Wii, and PSP section as well. It's GBAtemp, not DStemp, or Wiitemp, or even PSPtemp.

Again, I say give it it's own section.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 19, 2011)

I was just going to say the same; the GBA itself is outdated and is nearly two generations old now, and if we refused to include sections for things like the DS and the Wii the site may well have dwindled to a fraction of the way it is now.


----------



## Stephapanda (Jan 19, 2011)

Sounds like a good idea to me. :]


----------

